# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Fotografie

## Lucas

hallo aan iedereen,

Ik ben een student fotografie aan de hogeschool sint Lucas Brussel.
Dit trimester werken alle studenten rond het thema tilt, zijnde de hele maatschappelijke discussie over druk, stress, tegenslagen,... alles dat er voor zorgt dat de maatschappij op barsten staat.
Binnen dit onderwerp ben ik geinteresseerd in hoe mensen met deze druk om gaan. 
Daarin kwam ik te weten dat in België de meest verkochte medicijnen anti-depressiva zijn.
Ik vond dit heel shockerend. Dit vooral omdat dit zo onderhuids gebeurd, dit wordt niet getoont aan de buitenwereld (net omdat de maatschappij die druk oplegt).
Waar ik dus nu mee bezig ben is een portretreeks, waarbij ik mensen portretteer die anti-depressiva gebruiken.
Dit bedoel ik zeker niet negatief, in tegendeel zelf. Persoonlijk had ik het een jaar geleden ook moeilijk en kan heel goed deze mensen begrijpen.

Ik vind het wel belangrijk te vermelden dat ik de namen en de persoonlijke informatie van de personen voor mij houd, en dit niet openbaar maak. Dit is ook een school opdracht, en wordt dus ook niet overal verspreid.
Het zou leuk zijn moest u me hierbij verder kunnen helpen.

dankuwel,
Lucas

----------


## Agnes574

Wat is hierbij de bedoeling Lucas?

Dat mensen naar je toekomen om te worden gefotografeerd?
Of wil je dat er foto's worden opgestuurd naar je?
Reis je zelf naar de mensen om foto's te maken?

Vind het concept wél erg leuk én goed  :Wink: 
Succes ermee!

----------


## Lucas

Hallo,
Ik reis naar de mensen zelf om bij hun in hun omgeving het beeld te maken,
dit doe ik omdat ik graag naast de persoon ook de omgeving in beeld breng, 
omdat de omgeving altijd iets verteld over de persoon binnen het beeld.
Ik hoop echt dat ik enkele mensen kan bezoeken,
want het is niet gemakkelijk!
danku
lucas

----------


## peteroostende

indien je wenst mag je verder contact met mij nemen. peter - oostende - belgië

----------

